# Looking for D&D in Frederick, MD



## Ramien Meltides (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, to be honest, I'm looking for any gaming in the Frederick, Gaithersburg, or Germantown areas. I live in Frederick and have plenty of space for hosting a game, but right now I'm more interested in playing than in DMing. That may change, however 

Nonetheless, drop me a line if you've got a game going in any of these areas...please!


----------



## Ramien Meltides (Jun 13, 2004)

*Bump*
C'mon, anybody? Bueller?


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm moving up there in 2 weeks for a job, once the new job settles in, I will be looking for groups too.


----------



## Ramien Meltides (Jun 14, 2004)

Cool, let me know when you've settled in


----------



## Alynnalizza (Jun 26, 2004)

How far are you willing to travel? 

We are currently in the middle of a game, but a new one may be starting Novemberish. (By then we will be in Falling Waters, WV, approx. 35-40 minutes outside of Frederick). 

 I also know of another group in Hagerstown if you want me to drop them a line.

Also, what type/style of game do you like?


----------



## Sniktch (Jun 28, 2004)

Someone mention Hagerstown?  I know of several groups operating in this area, including mine


----------



## Alynnalizza (Jun 28, 2004)

Yep, Hagerstown. That is where we are currently, though a move to a new home is coming soon(Falling Waters). 

 The group I am in, I'm the DM with 3 players.

 The other group I know of is where one of the players in my group DM's sometimes as well. There is 2 distinct styles between groups.

 Our group will be looking for at least one more gamer or two. And since I haven't played in a game since the Complete Book of Elves came out for 2nd edition, I'm always looking for a game to play in.



Thanks!


----------



## Dakhran the Dark (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry, we're a bit further west than Hagerstown, but if you're interested, there's a few good games up in Cumberland...friend of mine opened a FLGS this year, and has two game tables in the shop, one is usually dominated by the Warhammer crew, and the other one sees games ranging from D&D to Star Wars to Shadowrun.  Oh, and the occasional throwdown game of Munchkin, of course...

If you're interested, visit http://www.diemonster.com for the address and directions, and fairly soon they'll have some e-commerce set up as well...


----------



## Sniktch (Jun 29, 2004)

That makes me wonder if we've met, Alynnalizza.  My group consists of myself as DM and anywhere from 5-9 players (usually 7).  One of my players sometimes takes turn with me filling the DM role, and another DMs his own game Sundays for most of the same guys.

I worked at the Gaming Realm a couple years ago before it closed down.  Did you ever happen to stop in there?


----------



## Alynnalizza (Jun 29, 2004)

Always possible. Gaming Realm sounds very familiar, though I've never been great at shop names. I'm almost certain we probably know at least one person in common. (I think the odds are favorable for the number of people around here!).

 I can remember 3 such shops. One on Potomac, one on Washington, and one on Pennsylvania. Though I can never remember which one was which.


----------



## Sniktch (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry for the hijack, Ramien.  I always get very interested when I find a fellow ENWorlder from the same town - Hagerstown is not so big, after all.

The Gaming Realm was on Potomac and then moved to Washington.  I worked there before it moved and then briefly after, before leaving for a telecommuting job.  The other shop regulars nicknamed me 'Eldar John' after my insanely long winning streak in WarHammer 40K.  The gang I play with is Daron, Shawn, Jesse (Gouda), Greg (ApeBoy), Mike & Woodcarver Mike, and Ryan (and sometimes Adam).


----------



## Alynnalizza (Jun 29, 2004)

Some of the names sound vaguely familiar. (Especially the mike's). Did one work at Atomic?

Probably the most 'known' of my group is Dennis (aka Fisch). He was always able to make the rounds more than myself.

This is cool though, I guess I now know of about 4 or so groups in Hagerstown.


----------



## Sniktch (Jun 29, 2004)

No, one of the Mike's was a regular at Atomic, but you're thinking of Mike Claybaugh - he's actually running a FLGS around the corner from Atomic now called "Mystic Keep."

So we don't keep hijacking the thread, if you want you can get ahold of me on www.randomlingshouse.com/forum/index.php - I have the same username there - I hope you'll come join us.   

Ramien, I will return your thread to you, but I hope this shows there's an awful lot of gaming going on here if you feel like driving over the mountain


----------



## Ramien Meltides (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, look at all the replies to this thread!

Sniktch (being a GW employee I love your user name), no worries about hijacking the thread - this is a discussion forum after all! I appreciate your concerns, though, and I'm really glad you chose to speak now rather than wait. Can you tell me more about your game? (maybe in a private message or e-mail?)

Alynnalizza: I'm willing to travel up to 45 minutes (I drive an hour to and from work every day, so...) Style and type of game I prefer is difficult to nail down as I enjoy  many different types and styles. I guess I would say my favorite is a game with an even mix of action (not limited to but including combat) and roleplaying, with an emphasis on more  serious, in-depth roleplaying as opposed to zany hijinks and fooling around. 

Dakhran the Dark: Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sniktch (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep, I'm a murderous rat of a Deathmaster at heart  

Heh.  I prefer a bit more serious myself, but there is more than a fair share of fooling around at our sessions.  I like a good balance myself, but our games tend to lean towards high action and combat with less emphasis on role play - this is just what most of my players prefer, and I humor them 

It must be said that most of the guys I play with are in their mid-twenties and are slowly 'maturing' as players, so to speak.  Slowly but surely they are getting better, although I fear a certain amount of fooling around is unavoidable 

If you want, check out my City of the Spider Queen or other Story Hour links in my sig, as that will give you some idea of how our sessions play out...


----------



## Alynnalizza (Jun 30, 2004)

Ramien Meltides said:
			
		

> Alynnalizza: I'm willing to travel up to 45 minutes (I drive an hour to and from work every day, so...) Style and type of game I prefer is difficult to nail down as I enjoy  many different types and styles. I guess I would say my favorite is a game with an even mix of action (not limited to but including combat) and roleplaying, with an emphasis on more  serious, in-depth roleplaying as opposed to zany hijinks and fooling around.




I believe that both games that I know about offer a fair mix. My group goes at a steady pace, good role-playing, and just a little deliberation about encounters. The other group has good role-playing, and is very deliberate in their actions towards encounters. (From one of my regular's point-of-view anyways)

What day/time frames do you have in mind. And when would you want to start. I haven't talked to the other group's DM ( one of 2 I believe). I can forward your response to them as well. 

 I am currently experiencing DM-burnout, and am looking on wrapping up my current game. But I might be able to start something new in Sep/Nov. The other group's game right now is at or around 14th level.

Let me know if you want any more information, or if there is something I left out.


----------



## Destan (Jun 30, 2004)

Ramien (and anyone else who's interested)

I'd like to fire up a new campaign near the end of the summer.  I just moved to Leesburg, VA a couple months ago, and had to leave my other group back in Maryland.

I'm not sure what type of game I'd like to run.  I guess that'll depend on the players.  It'll be 3.5 D&D, and _may_ be set within a homebrewed world of mine.  I guess it's so far off that I haven't put much thought/planning into it.

Anyway, just wanted to drop a note. Since I can't use ENW's disabled email feature, I figure I'd post now so you could maybe keep me in mind.  Not sure if Leesburg is too far from Germantown for you or not.

If interested, you can get in touch with me at: rjsmalls at yahoo dot com.

Take care!
D


----------



## Ramien Meltides (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm extremely grateful for everyone's participation in this thread. It seems I've gone from a desert of gamers to a lush and pleasant oasis of games all around me 

I hope everyone will be a little patient with me - my home PC's motherboard just melted down the other night (right as all the replies began arriving in this thread, naturally) so I'm using my room-mate's PC and my work PC (during lunch and on break, naturally!) to try and reply to the thread. I will contact everybody as soon as I can, I promise, and once again...thanks very much. You've made one aging gamer rather happy he's in a friendly hobby.

-Ross Watson


----------



## Alynnalizza (Jul 7, 2004)

Greetings again,

 Just an update from this side. I have recently booted a player out of my campaign. (Trust me it wasn't easy for me to do.) We are now looking for another player to play in our Quasi-FR Homebrew game. Most likely joining up at 7th level or so. We try to play every other Sunday from about 1pm to 9pm approx.

 I work in Frederick, and live in Hagerstown. (Which is where we play as well.) I would be interested in meeting anyone that might wish to join in either location. Feel free to drop me a line at dm@feudalcampaign.com . 

Thanks kindly.


----------



## Ramien Meltides (Jul 8, 2004)

I just thought I'd mention Destan's game again as well - he's looking for a few more players! Destan's running in Leesburg on Wednesday nights from around 7:30 - 11:30 p.m. and we could use a few more warm bodies, er, capable roleplayers!


----------

